# Wormy Persimmon



## rdabpenman (Feb 7, 2013)

that I got from Scott over at IAP and dressed it up with a Titanium Gold/Black Titanium Elegant Beauty.
I believe the wormy persimmon worm tracks/holes were filled with gold color PR under vacuum.
Sanded to 400x, buffed with extra fine steel wool and applied 6 coats of MINWAX OMWB Clear Gloss Polyurethane using my "Dipping Method.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/d2a45e0f-0371-402e-b095-dd0eec30dd2c.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/1f6337d2-c8a1-4af2-b1ba-f242d39a0952.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/f47b7cf5-f8fc-420a-9a6c-9fa4c35753dd.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/a4b88784-260c-4f95-a848-843247eb6397.jpg


----------



## Mrfish55 (Feb 7, 2013)

Very nice combo, that blank suits the titanium gold kit perfect.


----------



## Hubert (Feb 7, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## ElMostro (Feb 7, 2013)

Very nice! The kit colors look great with the blank colors.
Eugene


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 7, 2013)

I really like  That's a great looking pen. And as always well done


----------



## BarbS (Feb 8, 2013)

wonderful. And your photography is top notch.


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 8, 2013)

BarbS said:


> wonderful. And your photography is top notch.


+1 on the photography. The pen is stunning.


----------

